# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Освальд не убивал Кеннеди

## Irina

*Белорусский ученый уверен: Освальд не убивал Кеннеди*

В 60-е годы прошлого века ныне известный ученый Эрнст Титовец - профессор, доктор биологических наук, руководитель группы изучения ишемии и отека головного мозга РНПЦ неврологии и нейрохирургии, автор 15 изобретений и патентов, около 200 научных публикаций - был студентом столичного мединститута, страстно любившим английский язык.

Именно на почве этого 50 лет назад он познакомился с еще одним юношей - Ли Харви Освальдом, впоследствии ставшим известным как убийца американского президента Джона Кеннеди.

Пару месяцев назад Эрнст Титовец, "самый близкий друг Освальда в Минске", издал книгу на английском языке о своем знаменитом американском "френде" "Освальд: русский эпизод", которая, как надеется автор, в ближайшее время выйдет в широкий "прокат". 

*- Эрнст Петрович, когда и почему вы начали писать книгу?* 

- До распада СССР я даже не думал этим заниматься: во-первых, писал кандидатскую и докторскую, а во-вторых, в "совке" четко сработал механизм забывания - все искренне поверили, что нет и не было такого события, как убийство Кеннеди. А когда после 1991-го в страну хлынул поток американцев, я узнал, что в США эта тема по-прежнему актуальна. Официальная версия была такова, что Кеннеди убил "сумасшедший" Ли Харви Освальд, да и в целом взгляд на его личность отличался от того, с чем я был знаком.

Я беседовал с обычными американцами - оказалось, они на моей стороне и считают, что мир должен узнать и другую точку зрения. Кроме того, для нашей страны это было сложное переломное время от социализма к капитализму, мы все должны были осознать, кто мы. Это было очень похоже на то, как себя чувствовал, попав в СССР, сам Освальд. Потому я решил заняться этой работой.

*- Вы закончили писать в 1999 году, однако лишь недавно опубликовали книгу. С чем связана задержка?* 

- Сразу после написания книги я по совету друзей обращался к английским литературным агентам, которые все как один поначалу заинтересовывались книгой, а затем начинали что-то мутить и тянуть. Тогда-то я и понял, что на Западе эта книга никогда не выйдет именно из-за тех выводов, которые сделаны там. Это не паранойя, а реальные факты, складывающиеся в весьма интересную историю вокруг этого издания, которая еще не закончилась. Меня отслеживали, с моего компьютера через интернет были стерты все файлы, имеющие отношение к Освальду, а затем было отклонено мое предложение приехать с докладом на конференцию в Далласе, посвященную убийству Кеннеди, у меня просили продать мои магнитофонные записи диалогов с Освальдом…

После всего этого я решил пытаться издать книгу здесь и нашел частное издательство, которое согласилось это сделать. Сейчас издан пробный тираж в 1000 экземпляров, я рассылаю книги исследователям и писателям в этой области, жду отзывов, а также ищу издательство, которое сможет издать больший тираж и заняться распространением этой книги… 

*- Известно, что Ли Харви Освальд с 1959 по 1961 год трудился на минском радиозаводе слесарем. О нем часто рассказывают его сослуживцы. Но вы-то как с ним познакомились? 
*
- У меня с детства и на всю жизнь сохранилось увлечение английским языком. Причем весьма серьезное - так, еще на первом году обучения в мединституте я экстерном сдал весь курс английского. И как-то мне знакомые рассказали, что в нашем тогда еще маленьком городе Минске, где и не с кем-то было поговорить по-английски, объявился американец. Я упросил познакомить меня с таким "дефицитом". Осенью 1960-го меня пригласили в гости, где был и Освальд. Он оказался очень интересным человеком, у нас появилась даже какая-то психологическая совместимость, к тому же мы были одногодками - потому начали тесно общаться.

*- Освальд как обычный турист прибыл в СССР и решил остаться у нас. Ему было в этом отказано. Тогда он вскрыл вены. Приняли решение разрешить ему остаться. Официальная причина такого его желания остаться в СССР - увлечение марксизмом. А вы как думаете, сам ли он захотел остаться?* 

- Его увлечение марксистской теорией - как раз не официальная версия его приезда в Советский Союз, а самая что ни на есть настоящая причина этих его действий. Официальная версия - то, что он такой весь шалтай-болтай, неизвестно зачем чудил и переехал в "совок", а потом также из-за своей ненормальности убил президента США. Он же приехал сюда молодой, окрыленный ученьями Маркса, верящий в светлое будущее социализма, с желанием научиться этим идеям на своей шкуре. Однако он быстро разочаровался в социалистической доктрине и нашем укладе жизни. Он говорил: "Вы живете как рабы, вы многого не знаете"… 

*- И что же ему так не понравилось в Советском Союзе?* 

- С позиции своего американского менталитета он видел абсурдность в огромном количестве политсобраний на заводе в рабочее время, в наших поездках на помощь колхозам, в перевыполнении плана, которое могло повлечь, по его мнению, крах экономики, и даже в слишком многочисленных изображениях Ленина и Сталина повсюду.

Стоит заметить, что разочаровался он и в капитализме. Потому и создал свою систему госустройства, которую назвал афинской системой - она объединяла все самое лучшее и от капитализма, и от социализма. Этим он, как отмечают многие исследователя, опередил свое время. Словом, был он весьма незаурядной личностью. 

- Это противоречит отзывам некоторых историков о Ли Харви Освальде как о некоем дурачке-неудачнике… 

- После убийства Кеннеди между США и СССР шла активная переписка с целью прийти к какой-то единой позиции в этом вопросе, найти какое-то компромиссное решение. Был проведен обмен документами, в одном из рассекреченных документов была изложена такая версия для общественности, будто Освальд был несбалансированной личностью, то есть психически ненормальным. У нас эту версию подхватили и активно распространили…

Однако это совсем не так. Освальд встречался с психиатром еще в США - из-за того, что прогуливал классы (там с этим очень серьезно было). Тогда врач признал его абсолютно нормальным, более того - человеком с выдающимися способностями. Кроме того, перед поездкой в СССР он работал оператором на секретном аэродроме - не думаю, что его бы туда допустили без еще одного обследования. Да и у меня был опыт психиатрии - и согласно моим наблюдениям, а также словам моих коллег-психиатров, он абсолютно нормальный. Так что такая версия была распространена только с целью очернения Освальда и попытками доказать, что он - сумасшедший, который способен убить президента.

* 
- Естественно, за Освальдом следили спецслужбы. А вы и другие его знакомые тоже были под наблюдением?* 

- Такая уж работа у служб безопасности - следить за иностранцами, да и вообще за всеми. Так что он был под более чем пристальным вниманием. Об этом свидетельствует хотя бы тот район, куда его поселили - дом по улице Коммунистической: рядом работа, иняз, оперный театр (а он любил музыку), все необходимые магазины. Словом, была создана такая обстановка, при которой ему и не нужно было особо перемещаться. Кроме того, как он мне рассказал и показал, в квартире у него были понаставлены "жучки" - так что органы были прекрасно осведомлены о том, что происходило у него дома.

В остальном спецслужбы работали так профессионально, что ни я, ни другие наши общие с Освальдом знакомые слежки не замечали. Правда, после убийства Кеннеди меня вызвали в ректорат, где незнакомые люди задали пару вопросов, а затем сказали: "Идите работайте и не распространяйтесь об Освальде"…

*- А лично вам как близкому другу американца не предлагали сотрудничество с КГБ?* 

- Проявите фантазию - я мог бы быть и в ЦРУ, и ФБР, и ГРУ, и КГБ, а мог быть и двойным агентом! Но нет. В моей вербовке не было необходимости. Им было проще получить всю информацию о нем при помощи других способов и источников. Мне же он был интересен и ценен именно из-за английского языка. К тому же меня стоило только попросить, и я бы с удовольствием рассказал о своем друге - правду. 

*- Вы поддерживали связи с Освальдом после его отъезда в США?* 

- Да, причем по его инициативе. Мне казалось, что распрощались, пообещали, как обычно это делается, но не выполняется, писать - и всё. Но он первый начал писать. Ему, видимо, важно было поддерживать контакты со своим товарищем из СССР. Наша переписка продолжалась до последнего момента - убийства Кеннеди, а затем и самого Освальда… 

*- Раз вы держали связь до последнего, то не могли не заметить каких-то изменений в его настроении…* 

- Изменения были, но никак не связанные с намерениями убить президента. После возвращения в США он занимался руководством Обществом по защите Кубы. Думаю, из-за этого и начали вокруг него сгущаться тучи - это было видно по подтексту его посланий. Но за полгода до убийства Кеннеди он написал, что собирается вернуться в Советский Союз, они с женой уже подали прошение, пообещал лично привезти интересующие меня научные книги…

*- По-вашему, мог ли Освальд действительно убить Кеннеди?* 

- Он был мирным по своей натуре человеком. Знаете, всегда чувствуешь в человеке агрессию. А в нем ее не было даже когда мы в шутку дрались. Есть ряд примеров конфликтов, которые могли дойти до рукоприкладства, но он решал их спокойно. Освальд поразительно любил детей - не так, как мы умиляемся ими в молодости, а зрело, как это делают люди уже в моем нынешнем возрасте. Я успел хорошо узнать его личность, бывал с ним в самых разных ситуациях, и могу заявить, что Освальд никогда не убивал Кеннеди. Да, порезать вены, чтобы остаться в стране его мечты он мог. Но нажать на курок и убить президента, которого он, кстати, очень любил, он не мог! 

*- Почему же его выставили убийцей, а затем "убрали"?* 

- В то время шло нагнетание отношений холодной войны. После погашения Карибского конфликта силы, стоявшие за этим, не успокоились и решили продолжить череду конфликтов, способных привести к реальной войне. А что могло быть лучше, чем убийство американского президента человеком, приехавшим из СССР, человеком, являющимся приверженцем марксистской идеологии? Ведь для простого американца марксизм и коммунизм - одно и то же, а коммунист - враг. Но организаторы, видимо, не смотрели дальше. Потому что когда начали изучать Освальда, появилось огромное количество информации, которая свидетельствует о том, что он не убийца. А не дали дойти делу до открытого судебного слушания, которого требовал народ, потому что Освальд был умным человеком, который бы разбил в пух и прах все обвинения.

----------

